# My Silly Ziggy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

And here are some pics of Ziggy...:blush: (I posted Baby's..I had to post his...) 

Some head scritches...such a mama's boy...










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

what a cute snuggly boy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, little snuggle bug!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

So cute!

In the 2nd last pic he looks like my Maya! Are you sure you didn't steal her  hehe

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute cuddle baby  In one he looks like he might have a hairball or would that be a feather ball


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I love the photos!  They are so cute!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*I love this photo!*



Babyluv12 said:


>


This is my favourite one!!  He must have just thought he might have a nibble of your pants!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> This is my favourite one!!  He must have just thought he might have a nibble of your pants!


That's my shirt..he only likes scritches laying on my chest...weirdo...anyways, he does that alot..he likes nibbling on things during head scritches..


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> That's my shirt..he only likes scritches laying on my chest...weirdo...anyways, he does that alot..he likes nibbling on things during head scritches..


Woops! :blush: Silly Me!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He is adorable. The last one is cute - just look at those cheeks.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Very cute cheeks  ^^^^ All the photos are great!!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

He is so adorable !


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy said thank you!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Ziggy said thank you!


HeHe!! :lol:


----------

